# PPI 2350DM refurb



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

I am looking to have my PPI 2350 DM gone through and any worn parts replaced, particularly the capacitors. This is not the amp to learn on, so looking for someone with previous experience with this amp or JL slash series amps due to both being Bruce McMillan designs with similar architecture. Please help me if you know someone. Also does any one know if JL would work on my amp, considering thats where Bruce went.


----------



## starboy869 (Dec 16, 2006)

dB-r Electronics

this repair place is highly respected


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

Chief, take Chris' advice and go with dB-r to have it done correctly.


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

Well your name indicates I should trust what you say, so I have sent in a request. Haven't heard anything back yet, interested to see what it's going to cost me. PPI Guy, are you the one that was redoing art graphics in here.


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

Navy Chief said:


> Well your name indicates I should trust what you say, so I have sent in a request. Haven't heard anything back yet, interested to see what it's going to cost me. PPI Guy, are you the one that was redoing art graphics in here.


Sorry, that wasn't me. I don't that service is being offered anymore. Perhaps for legal reasons.


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

Ok so db-r electronics is no longer doing work on older model amps, specifically PPI. So I am looking for more recommendations, who does JL use for repair my amp is the same concept as the slash series from JL.


----------



## Therum (Apr 18, 2009)

(Thread Resurrection) JL amps and a pc2350 are TOTALLY different amps. Assuming that the amp is actually functional I wouldn't worry about replacing the caps. I have not seen nor heard of them blowing caps unless someone shorted the outputs on it unlike xtant amps. If there are no problems with the amp I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

I know a person who can. he worked on 2 of my JL amps.

pm me if you need the info


----------

